# Getting on the ferry, Greek Style!



## peejay

8O :lol:






Pete


----------



## eurajohn

Bloody hell, Health & Safety ? 

They know how to get the job done!

Imagine that at Dover.


----------



## aldra

Well done those four men :lol: 

That was brilliant  

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kin ell, not going there, ever.


----------



## Mrplodd

Holy Sh*t !!!!!

Can you IMAGINE the reaction of the "Safety Elves" here ???

Andy


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> 8O :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


That was a very well shot video.

It shows what is a familiar occurence in the Greek Islands.

I know the port and have been there with my boat.

Some points to note:-

The island relies much on outside supplies.

It was March and they do not get many big ferries at that time of year and if the previous one was cancelled people might have been desperate(after a week?) to get on/off the island.

The port is quite exposed with no breakwater.

You will note the Captain/Crew stabilised the ferry and stood it about 10-15m off the quay, close enough for the heaving lines to reach and get the mooring lines on(two on the upwind side). The rest of the manoeuvre to the quay is done with a combination of the winches on the mooring lines and the playing out of the anchor chain, assisted by some juggling of the power to the main propellors and the bow-thrusters.

These ferry crews encounter that sort of situation regularly and are well practised.

The shore crew are quite used to this sort of thing - often they are local fishermen.

The one thing that did surprise me is that I think the guy in the Hi-Viz jacket with the hand-held radio was the Port Police, if so, it is almost unknown for them to get their feet wet  :lol: :lol: :lol:

As to H+S, if they got into condemning that, how would trawlers go to sea?

I have always wanted to try(under strict supervision) a ferry-docking in Greece stern-to - I have done it with my boat in difficult, but not such severe conditions, but it helps where ther is a gap between two moored boats and one just guns for the gap with good control then knocks off the power before hitting the quay  :lol:

Apologies to Tugboat and other professional seamen for inaccuracies.

To others, do not be put off Greek ferries - they are very skilled in coping with those situations.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Mei just loved it

It would have made my day

And the chance of days like that are getting shorter

There is an advantage to getting old

You can't die young :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## teemyob

Made me laugh.

I would be wearing a huge life jacket if I was shore based mind.

TM


----------



## bognormike

good grief! 


and was that guy on the scooter wearing a helmet?

tch tch


----------



## nicholsong

I would not have been wanting to drive on/off with the overhang on our MH.

From that camera angle(near vertical) what it does not show is the ferry pitching and they did not seem to have the normal thick hessian mats in place which give a transition from the ramp to the quay.

But a MH is more independent for waiting for the weather to abate :wink:  

I hope the cars remembered to get their underbellies washed off  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc

Chuffing 'eck . . Makes the Dover/Calais ferry look like childs play


----------



## nicholsong

vicdicdoc said:


> Chuffing 'eck . . Makes the Dover/Calais ferry look like childs play


But still one of the children damaged one of their toys at Dover this week  :lol:


----------



## peejay

> *nicholsong wrote :-*
> But still one of the children damaged one of their toys at Dover this week  :lol:


I remember Seafrance clouting one their new superferries (Rodin?) against the dock at Calais a few years back as well. If I remember correctly they had only recently put the ship into service. 

Pete


----------

